# Recompile AOKP Kernel



## written_tabletpc (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, I have compiled AOKP from source (JB) worked fine. Now I like to recompile the Kernel with the USBNET driver enabled. I have googled but I didn't find any tutorial nor howto to do so. Can you help?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I could be wrong but doesn't aokp use faux's kernel? That being said, I believe its a precompiled kernel found under each respective device. Which device are you building for?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> That being said, I believe its a precompiled kernel found under each respective device.


Also correct.


----------

